# marijuana reform turning its tide :/



## valleyboy (Mar 27, 2009)

hxxp://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2009/03/marijuana_advocate_flabbergast.php

this is horrible, obama laughed off marijuana legalization in an address and now this. opinions?


----------



## Hick (Mar 27, 2009)

..HA!... a politician caught lying to the constituents???
How _bizarre_!!!.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2009)

It really pisses me off when I see the news where PPL are being killed by MF drinking and driving,,Comercials for Beer and Whisky,Politicians having a cold one on the news(Barack Obama and Hilary)showing how Joe the Plumer they are.....But heaven forbid,, a guy smokes a joint and gets the munchies. I JUST DONT GET IT.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 27, 2009)

With the words of Michael Jackson .....


It Don't Matter If You're
Black Or White

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 27, 2009)

Its funny how all politicans say they will do one thing then get elected and do something different. I think once they get to Washington DC they are told by the people that actually control the gov't(Invert Brass) what they will be allowed to do. IMO the gov't is one of the biggest suppliers of drugs to the US(Ollie North)
There are thing that need be fixed first before worrying about reforms in Marijuana Laws. Health care, Schools are the biggest one in my book.


----------



## buddog (Mar 27, 2009)

I hear ya cowboy theirs something worn with that picture


----------



## baggervance (Mar 27, 2009)

Surely yall didnt really think Obama would stand up for the common man did you?   Its funny how down to earth politicians are till the votes are in. He got what he wanted now it's over till 2012 then he'll be own the common mans side. I can hear him now "I know that 33% of you have lost your homes, The depression is hurting all of us. Unemployment is coming down it was 38% just today. Pass this 4 trillon dollar stimulus pakage and well turn the corner. Sasha and Melia just today commented on how they wished we could start feeding our dog premium food agin. Just give me Four more years I was just about to do something for those 53,000 cancer patients that we arrested for buy the Leagle marijuana.  Vote for change."


----------



## cubby (Mar 27, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..HA!... a politician caught lying to the constituents???
> How _bizarre_!!!.....


 

   Who'd a thunk it.......


----------



## valleyboy (Mar 27, 2009)

im moving to canada!!!!


----------



## baggervance (Mar 27, 2009)

You know almost everyone I know agree that the taxes we pay are too much and the congressmen and senators are a joke. When the polls come out they are completely different than my beliefs. The approval ratings and such. Ive never been polled have you? Where do they get this info? If everyone agrees this government is too much into our lives why cant we get things changed Im sick of my privacy being invaded and sick of giving my money away so congreesmen and women can fly on their private jets. Its becoming big brothers world hope He will let me stay awhile!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

obama(giggles the clown) said he would listen to us .... and a mass of idiots followed blindly...why did'nt we just vote for ourselves???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

bush has met his match for sure...i hate them both


----------



## smokeytimes (Mar 27, 2009)

*O*ne
*B*ig
*A*** Edit for rules
*M*istake
*A*merica


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 27, 2009)

And also people being killed in Juarez, Mexico + USA actively with guns because Marijuana is illegal.  If it is legalized then at least these murders will stop, and we can concentrate fight on the cocaine and heroin producers and traffickers in South America and Asia.



			
				CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> It really pisses me off when I see the news where PPL are being killed by MF drinking and driving,,Comercials for Beer and Whisky,Politicians having a cold one on the news(Barack Obama and Hilary)showing how Joe the Plumer they are.....But heaven forbid,, a guy
> smokes a joint and gets the munchies. I JUST DONT GET IT.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, the hope for Obama was that he would be different, but certainly he was told what he will be allowed and not allowed to do by the machine and the matrix who really control things (did you see how scared he looked after that meeting with the 4 other presidents before he took office?  I am certain that was the day that they said:  "listen, boy, you may think you have the power, but you don't.  You are a puppet and don't try to rock the boat, else the people who control the presidency (not the president) will show you who is really boss")

However, I do believe that mass demand for marijuana is reaching a paradigm shift, and soon we will enjoy legal marijuana.  People want marijuana like they want alcohol and cigarettes, because everyone knows many other people do it, eventually it will be re-legalized (only illegal since 1937!).




			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Its funny how all politicans say they will do one thing then get elected and do something different. I think once they get to Washington DC they are told by the people that actually control the gov't(Invert Brass) what they will be allowed to do. IMO the gov't is one of the biggest suppliers of drugs to the US(Ollie North)
> There are thing that need be fixed first before worrying about reforms in Marijuana Laws. Health care, Schools are the biggest one in my book.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, the hope for Obama was that he would be different, but certainly he was told what he will be allowed and not allowed to do by the machine and the matrix who really control things.


thats exactly why fred dropped out of the race...i don't really blame him


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 27, 2009)

...and it's why Obama kept in the race - he was willing to sell out to the Man, because he wants the power.  Absolute power corrupts, and power corrupts absolutely.



			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> thats exactly why fred dropped out of the race...i don't really blame him


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

we should outlaw government because of it's intoxicating effects on the human psyche


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 27, 2009)

We as American's must take control of the gov't and stop letting the Big Money make the rules we must live by. The relegalization of Marijuana will happen as the voters make the ellected officials listen to their voices. All people in the US have a family member that has been effected in some way by the "War on Drugs". It is time to stop sending People to Jails and Prisons for crimes that are mainly in the minds of people that can not handle drugs, therefore they feel if they can not do some thing then you should not be able to do it.


----------



## viper1951 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well just as I figured  he would . why should he keep his promises   when he hasn't did anything he said he would on the campaign trail,   Just another lair 
in a government job .  who would of guessed.  when it comes time for reelection time then we get to speak,  but of course  we won't be heard , so back to business as usual. if he can't see the jobs or money involved in this then he is really  dumb  period.  just think if it was legalized  . in every town in every city of the usa  people would be opening shops  to sell trinkets and what ever and of course all the people that would invest to make those trinkets not to mention the profits off of pot, and all the jobs that it would create to grow it . of course  china would more then likely get the most out of it  as everyone would go there to have it made .  just how dumb can one man be . it just goes to show even the most important man in the world can be just as dumb as everyone else  go figure  . see Daddy you don't have to be smart to be president  you just have to know how to be the best lair


----------



## JBonez (Mar 27, 2009)

Osama Bin Laden called it best, "Obama is a lapdog"

Well, if the shoe fits.

Funny how after all the years of promises, we vote in the guys that seem to pull a 180.

Ron paul anyone?


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

but then who would enforce this outlaw?  the gov't we have outlawed?



			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> we should outlaw government because of it's intoxicating effects on the human psyche


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 28, 2009)

i hope that everyone can see that mr. o'dumass never was the most important person in the world....it's high time we as individuals in our own minds are the most important people in the world, and that we must act like it...i stopped calling myself a republican quite some time ago...now i just go by "American"...with freedom comes grave responsibillity...that basicly means that we have much ponderingthat comes with EVERY decision we make.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Mar 30, 2009)

i don't know. i kinda understand why u would ignore such ?. but it does speak good that he is not out right saying hell no to mj reform.  its to early to call it quits its picking up steam an we need to keep pressing an getting more involved. next time u hear someone talking bad about the stuff speak up inform them of the truth. an the funny thing about obama, now we got some wahoos out on street corners holding sines the end of the world is at hand. obama is the anti crist. its really nutts. people need to wake up an smell the cold hard facts of sinice!


----------



## intellenoob (Mar 30, 2009)

i still have hope for obama. he has a tendency to put his foot in his mouth (special olympics and downing "online audience"), and look at the audience he was speaking in front of--old folks. obama cant seem soft on drugs cus he used to do em. yeah it's hypocritical of him cus he knows 1st hand what buds all about, but hell i work at a job w/ the elderly that drug tests, and everytime one of em talks about their grandsons get caught w/ weed i hafta talk about what a shame it is cus they get suspicious and tell my boss to test me cus i look high (which they've done to 4 ppl in the last year). the truth is legalization is around the corner. we found a way to crack the door open (state mmj), and now it's possible we'll see 2 states w/ legal weed. im gna reserve judgement on obama till then. who knows, maybe hes building up anti-drug capital so he can later sit back and say hes gonna let states decide for themselves. once that happens, the benefits are gonna be so obvious other states'll hafta follow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2009)

Obama needs to be ask a couple of direct questions. When you were smoking MJ,,if a police officer had caught you,,would you have been able to become the President? The answer is Hell NO,,,


So,, Mr Obama,do you think that the MJ laws are fair? And would they have been fair if yur *** had gotten busted while you were smoking a joint???????:hubba:  Now laugh that off Mr Obama. Wouldnt have been so funny huh?


----------



## SmokedtheRent$ (Apr 7, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Obama needs to be ask a couple of direct questions. When you were smoking MJ,,if a police officer had caught you,,would you have been able to become the President? The answer is Hell NO,,,
> 
> 
> So,, Mr Obama,do you think that the MJ laws are fair? And would they have been fair if yur *** had gotten busted while you were smoking a joint???????:hubba:  Now laugh that off Mr Obama. Wouldnt have been so funny huh?



TruestPostEver!!!!!!!!!!!!:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: 

420


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 7, 2009)

The world is run by a select group of men, they plan the wars they keep us surppresed , yall rem how russia kept it pop soupped up on vodka? no food but by god there was plenty of vodka lol any way america does same thing heroen , crack, booze , there all tools to keep us surpressed and $$ in the coffers win win for them. no worries that its killing us or making murders happen. its all part of the big plan to keep us down. if we didnt have crime and wars and crap to worry about we would see the forest and not just the trees


----------



## whiterussian (Apr 7, 2009)

I dought obama will ever put a stop to this stuff. He's all talk and no action.I dont know why people have so much faith in him. Who cares if he "smoked to inhale", he obviously could give 2shits about medical marijuana. JMO


----------



## cubby (Apr 7, 2009)

If Obama's asked straight out about MJ, medical or otherwise, he will come straight out and lie to the questioner. As he has done since day one. He loves to say "I'm relying on my advisers experience".
                     CHANGE YOU CAN BELIEVE IN.....?


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 7, 2009)

Everyone needs to think about a few things first.
Obama's been in office for what now...87 days, and everyone is pissed he hasn't "stamped approval" on MJ. That would be a political death sentence.

What has happened. He has called off the DEA in MMJ states. Now, there has been ONE Fed Bust in Cali in SF on a club AFTER he stated "no more raids". The club in question is under investigation for Tax Fraud. So, the Feds came in and seized all assets of the club, and arested NO ONE.

IMO, calling of the DEA would not have happened with any other Administration.

Now, as I have said, I didn't expect Obama to just come out and say" MJ is now legal! Toke up!" We would all love to see that, but it would never happen, even if Ron Paul was elected, imo.
There are steps to take to REALLY Decrim MJ. 
One MAJOR step has taken place just last week. I believe THIS is the first step in truly decrim MJ.

S.B. 714. A LANDMARK bill that, will effect ALL Americans.

The Bills goals are "*undertake a comprehensive review of the criminal justice system*; make findings related to current Federal and State criminal justice policies and practices; and make reform recommendations for the President, Congress, and State governments to improve public safety, cost-effectiveness, overall prison administration, and fairness in the implementation of the Nations criminal justice system.

What do you think they will find out?? Hopefully, they will realize that our Prisons/Jails are filled with Non-Violent Drug offenders, with MJ being one of the top Drug Offenses that lead to incarceration. 

I think the Obama administration knows what they are doing ( at least in that aspect, they are AFU in most everything else). Obama KNOWS he cannot just "legalize MJ". There are steps to take to convince the American public and most importantly to convince the Lawmakers that a "Change to drug policy" needs to occur. SB 714 is that step imo.
So, a couple of Dem Senators introduced the Bill. 
If you are not familar with the bill, take a look for yourself.

That is the Change we are looking for.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 7, 2009)

NCH well stated! baby steps.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 7, 2009)

Like that NorCal.

"undertake a comprehensive review of the criminal justice system"
Read the other day, the US accounts for less than 5% of the worlds population. Yet has 25% of its inmates.
Has to be one of the most insane stats ever.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks norcal, i read that a week or so ago. has anything else happened with it? has it been passed or is it still waiting. 

i agree major change can't happen over night.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 12, 2009)

I see everyone venting and wanting a government for them but how many have written their state & us representatives and asked them to support legislation on medicinalization / decriminalization of cannabis?  if everyone would write their rep. then our voice would start being heard.  

there is legislation in the works to re-schedule cannabis from a I to II.  with the rescheduling of cannabis and the medicinal benefits being accepted then wouldnt it be legal for everyone b/c the most touted benefit is to suppress nausia.  everyone would be allowed to have  plant for the occasional nausia.

im with ya NorCalHal, thanks for the link.

SSH


----------



## Hick (Apr 13, 2009)

hXXp://norml.org/
hXXp://www.mpp.org/


----------

